# Landed Housing



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,
We are moving from Dubai to Singapore in 2 months and we need to find a house. does anybody know of any good web sites to find landed housing in any area between 1-15?
we also have a budget of around S$8,000-10,000 is this enough for a landed house? 
can anyone recommend which areas for renting a house? we like the look of 15 to be near the East Coast park. but office will be on Orchard Road. could we get somewhere near there for the money we have?

thanks for any help


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi there
When we moved over, we dealt with a lady called Patricia, who works for SingaporeExpats \. She had to jump through a few hoops, since we had a very short amount of time to find a place, and she was completely professional, unlike the three we had gone through in quick succession before her. The rule of thumb here is find one agent and stick to them.
Fill in the web form on their website (look for the contact us link at singaporeexpats dot com)and they get back to you in no time at all, verifying details and getting an agent to you. Just tell them what requirements you have, they do the rest. Good luck!


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

many thanks for the info


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

You're very welcome, let me know if there's anything else I can help with.


----------



## enny09 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am from Indonesia and looking for job in Singapore as Secretary/ Personal Assistant. Please let me know to if you can give me some job vacancy there. Thx u.


----------

